# Thermo lipid stack



## R-Benson (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi there iv just got my hands on the above and just wanted to see if any one had any idea of doses?

6'2"

97kg

26% bf


----------



## R-Benson (Nov 30, 2011)

anyone????


----------



## R-Benson (Nov 30, 2011)

as no one helped me out lol, i done a little research and I'm going to try out 0.5ml 3days, 1ml 3days, 2ml 3weeks, then taper back down again. Would ANYONE say this was ok to do it like this?

Many thanks


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R-Benson said:


> as no one helped me out lol, i done a little research and I'm going to try out 0.5ml 3days, 1ml 3days, 2ml 3weeks, then taper back down again. Would ANYONE say this was ok to do it like this?
> 
> Many thanks


Unfortunately ROHM Thermo Lipid is a bugger to get hold of normally - I know neither of my sources stock it, but it is one that interests me greatly, so will be watching this closely. Where did you find the info, or are you basing it on the dosages of one of the contents?


----------



## R-Benson (Nov 30, 2011)

Iv managed to get hold of some and basing the dosage on the ingredients so il see what happens


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

R-Benson said:


> as no one helped me out lol, i done a little research and I'm going to try out 0.5ml 3days, 1ml 3days, 2ml 3weeks, then taper back down again. Would ANYONE say this was ok to do it like this?
> 
> Many thanks


this is how i was advised to use it mate and did so had no problems, my guy told to start low as it a powerful bit of kit. i didnt really tapper off as such but did lower dose a bit before i finished


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

only one thing, this is in the wrong section bud may get more reply's if it wasn't in the welcome section


----------



## R-Benson (Nov 30, 2011)

aaah that would explain it haha cant tell im new much haha, thanks for you advise i was thinking about running some var with it 50mg ed?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lucanuk said:


> only one thing, this is in the wrong section bud may get more reply's if it wasn't in the welcome section


Yes it's in the wrong section. As your a newbie I'll let you off but if you were a longer term member the thread would have been deleted so try to post in the most relevant sections. I'll close this one and you can create a thread in the right section


----------

